# Pet Peeves



## Addie (Jul 4, 2012)

So we know what smell you can't stand. So now what are your pet peeves.

For me it is the National Anthem. Please sing it the way it was written. Don't jazz it up, don't add notes to it that aren't there, don't screech when you sing it, and if you are a celebrity and can't reach that high note, then kindly decline to sing it at a function that is being televised. Don't embarrass yourself. Just sing it like it was written. 

Some songs shouldn't be fooled with or rewritten according to the singer. 
America The Beautiful
The Battle Hymn of the Republic
God Bless America
The Lord's Prayer
Ave Maria (both versions) 

I have heard every one of these songs massacred at one time or another because the singer wanted to do their own rendition.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2012)

+1


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 5, 2012)

Addie said:


> So we know what smell you can't stand. So now what are your pet peeves.
> 
> For me it is the National Anthem. Please sing it the way it was written. Don't jazz it up, don't add notes to it that aren't there, don't screech when you sing it, and if you are a celebrity and can't reach that high note, then kindly decline to sing it at a function that is being televised. Don't embarrass yourself. Just sing it like it was written.
> 
> ...



I agree, Addie.  Adding all those extra notes - I call it yodeling.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 5, 2012)

*Margaux´s Pet Peeves: Good Topic Addie*

Buon Giorno, 

Firstly, I hope that you had a lovely 4th ...

PET PEEVES ...

1. Corporate and / or Individual Litter Bugs; who put plastic bags and their Non biodegradeable rubbish in the Ocean and Rivers of the world  

2. Corporate Individuals and People who create Oil Spills 

3. Poorly mannered individuals

4. Imbeciles

5. Psychos running loose 

6. Canned food overladened with preservatives, sodium, soy and chemicals 

7. Control Freaks 

Have a nice wkend Addie,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 5, 2012)

I dont think we would be allowed to mess with the national anthem. You would be dragged to the tower and off with your head.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 5, 2012)

i completely agree, addie, about the star spangled banner, but i do change one line in america the beautiful. i like to sing "god shares his grapes with thee".


----------



## tinlizzie (Jul 5, 2012)

And the way a little kid sang "God Bless America," 

"Stand beside her, and guide her, through the night with the light from a bulb."


----------



## kadesma (Jul 5, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> And the way a little kid sang "God Bless America,"
> 
> "Stand beside her, and guide her, through the night with the light from a bulb."


  good one
kades


----------



## tinlizzie (Jul 5, 2012)

A pet peeve: eyesight that can't see the little grains of salt from the shaker and I have to find glasses in order to see how much I'm adding. Or that can't read the directions on anything without a pair of glasses.  Rats.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 5, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> A pet peeve: eyesight that can't see the little grains of salt from the shaker and I have to find glasses in order to see how much I'm adding. Or that can't read the directions on anything without a pair of glasses.  Rats.


Okay, that's annoying, but it's life.

What irks me is that optometrists won't give me glasses that make my vision as good as it used to be. Okay, I could read the Oxford Compact Dictionary (the one with four pages of tiny type to a page) without the magnifying glass that comes with.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 5, 2012)

Can now see for miles and drive without glasses Yippeeeee but I hate having to wear glasses to dice foods, eat, read a recipe, paint my nails EAT ARGGGGH it's a game we now play on and off with the glasses 
What next lord?
kades


----------



## tinlizzie (Jul 5, 2012)

Just things to keep us on our toes, I guess, Kadesma.  I wore glasses to drive all my adult life until about 6 years ago.  Suddenly I could pass the DMV test without them and don't need them any more.  At the same time, I never needed glasses to read, and now I do.  And when I get in the car, I always think I've forgotten my glasses.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 5, 2012)

I have to disagree with the Star Spangled Banner. I think we place far too much emphasis at times on the sanctity of tradition. To begin with, it didn't even begin as a song. It was a poem written by Francis Scott Key. The music didn't come about until people began singing the poem to a mangled version of a song called "To Anacreon in Heaven" (the original version can be found here), an 18th century drinking song that originated in a London gentleman's club in the 18th century. As you can hear, the music as we now know it evolved from the original. So you might say that it was "fooled with" from the very git go.

Second, music is an art form that readily lends itself to re-interpretation. I remember hearing Whitney Houston sing her version of the Star Spangled Banner at the 1991 Super Bowl. She may have "jazzed it up", but she did it in such a way that made the hairs on the back of my neck stand at attention. It was inspiring and none of us up until that time had ever heard it performed that way before. That version of the song ended up making our national anthem a Top 10 hit that people sought out. How can anyone look at that as a bad thing?

Now I do agree that there are some performers who shouldn't touch it. Roseanne Barr comes to mind.  But as a former performer, I can honestly say that music is all about expressing what's in your heart. And if love of your country is what's in your heart when you perform the song, who's to say your interpretation is wrong?


----------



## babetoo (Jul 5, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> A pet peeve: eyesight that can't see the little grains of salt from the shaker and I have to find glasses in order to see how much I'm adding. Or that can't read the directions on anything without a pair of glasses.  Rats.




me too!! and sometimes it takes a magnifying glass.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 5, 2012)

people that talk down to children.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 5, 2012)

Folks, men mostly, that acquire certain breeds of dogs in order to look cool, or as an enhancement to a certain body part because they feel inadequate. Then when something bad happens, its "Don't blame the breed, blame the deed!". Duh, if you don't have the breed, there won't be a deed.

Yup bud, you come explain to that little girl why her cat was torn to pieces defending her kittens instead of fleeing to save her own life. Why the dog was being looked after by your elderly mother that had absolutely no chance of controlling the dog, even if it was on a leash!

I'm done now.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 5, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> A pet peeve: eyesight that can't see the little grains of salt from the shaker and I have to find glasses in order to see how much I'm adding. Or that can't read the directions on anything without a pair of glasses. Rats.


 
I have gotten in the habit of placing my (clean!) fingers over what I want to salt so I can feel how much I am salting  


One pet peeve that comes to mind is my MIL not wearing her hearing aides and always saying things that she thinks she hears... especially when it comes to my child


----------



## buckytom (Jul 5, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I have to disagree with the Star Spangled Banner. I think we place far too much emphasis at times on the sanctity of tradition. To begin with, it didn't even begin as a song. It was a poem written by Francis Scott Key. The music didn't come about until people began singing the poem to a mangled version of a song called "To Anacreon in Heaven" (the original version can be found here), an 18th century drinking song that originated in a London gentleman's club in the 18th century. As you can hear, the music as we now know it evolved from the original. So you might say that it was "fooled with" from the very git go.
> 
> Second, music is an art form that readily lends itself to re-interpretation. I remember hearing Whitney Houston sing her version of the Star Spangled Banner at the 1991 Super Bowl. She may have "jazzed it up", but she did it in such a way that made the hairs on the back of my neck stand at attention. It was inspiring and none of us up until that time had ever heard it performed that way before. That version of the song ended up making our national anthem a Top 10 hit that people sought out. How can anyone look at that as a bad thing?
> 
> Now I do agree that there are some performers who shouldn't touch it. Roseanne Barr comes to mind.  But as a former performer, I can honestly say that music is all about expressing what's in your heart. And if love of your country is what's in your heart when you perform the song, who's to say your interpretation is wrong?



what makes us great is that you can express your incorrect opinion without fear of reprisal, steve. 

lol, j/k.


----------



## bakechef (Jul 5, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> I agree, Addie.  Adding all those extra notes - I call it yodeling.



I think they call it "doing runs", all I know is that it gives me the runs!  

All I know is that it sounds like they can't hold a note properly, I hate it.  That and every year, I am forced to watch American Idol, and every year there is one doing runs and one screeching, like a screech owl, I can't listen to that!


----------



## taxlady (Jul 5, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Folks, men mostly, that acquire certain breeds of dogs in order to look cool, or as an enhancement to a certain body part because they feel inadequate. Then when something bad happens, its "Don't blame the breed, blame the deed!". Duh, if you don't have the breed, there won't be a deed.
> 
> Yup bud, you come explain to that little girl why her cat was torn to pieces defending her kittens instead of fleeing to save her own life. Why the dog was being looked after by your elderly mother that had absolutely no chance of controlling the dog, even if it was on a leash!
> 
> I'm done now.


Don't blame the breed, blame the "owner". Those people who get certain breeds of dogs to be cool often train them to aggressive or don't train them at all.

About 20 years ago the macho dog of choice was the Rottweiler. The son of the owner of a convenience store near me had one. He used to bring him into the store when he was working. He (the dog) would walk around scaring the customers. He jumped up to jump on me, but I lifted my knee into his chest. The dog seemed to think this was cool. He followed me around licking my hand. I and the dog became friends. The dog's owner was not happy.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 5, 2012)

babetoo said:


> people that talk down to children.



but, but, ...they're short.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 5, 2012)

bakechef said:


> I think they call it "doing runs", all I know is that it gives me the runs!
> 
> All I know is that it sounds like they can't hold a note properly, I hate it.  That and every year, I am forced to watch American Idol, and every year there is one doing runs and one screeching, like a screech owl, I can't listen to that!



While I was waiting for the van to pick us up after shopping today, I heard someone playing their radio.  The singer sang all over the place, but didn't touch the actual melody.  I don't find that entertaining at all.

I can't stand to watch American Idol.  It reminds me of the Gong Show.  It isn't worth listening to 9 bad singers to maybe, just maybe, hear a really good one.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 5, 2012)

buckytom said:


> but, but, ...they're short.



i know what a good dad you are. i'll bet you don't talk down to your little boy. oh yes, funny funny


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 5, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> A pet peeve: eyesight that can't see the little grains of salt from the shaker and I have to find glasses in order to see how much I'm adding. Or that can't read the directions on anything without a pair of glasses.  Rats.



And I can't read anything with directions with my glasses on...


----------



## tinlizzie (Jul 6, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> A pet peeve:  Or that can't read the directions on anything without a pair of glasses.




Hmm.  Lobbed one across the plate there; I guess buckytom was looking the other way.


----------



## Addie (Jul 6, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Can now see for miles and drive without glasses Yippeeeee but I hate having to wear glasses to dice foods, eat, read a recipe, paint my nails EAT ARGGGGH it's a game we now play on and off with the glasses
> What next lord?
> kades


 
That's why we have the tops of our heads. I used to tell my kids the reason I keep my other pair of glasses on top of my head was because I had an extra set of eyes to see everything they were doing. It worked for years.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jul 6, 2012)

Ants.


----------



## Claire (Jul 7, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Folks, men mostly, that acquire certain breeds of dogs in order to look cool, or as an enhancement to a certain body part because they feel inadequate. Then when something bad happens, its "Don't blame the breed, blame the deed!". Duh, if you don't have the breed, there won't be a deed.
> 
> Yup bud, you come explain to that little girl why her cat was torn to pieces defending her kittens instead of fleeing to save her own life. Why the dog was being looked after by your elderly mother that had absolutely no chance of controlling the dog, even if it was on a leash!
> 
> I'm done now.



Oh, you really hit a nerve here.  And, while I've known some women who have this failing, it has been men who've told me.  "Oh, that isn't a real dog, it only weighs XX pounds!"  Yeah, well, as my husband says, inversely proportionate to your member.  I worked for a vet and saw poor rotties with chains embedded in necks because people refuse to buy a pet appropriate to their family, so, stick it in the yard and throw some food out once in awhile.  

So ... be it large or small, people who acquire pets they simply cannot handle is a real biggie for me.  Putting an animal in a yard and leaving it all day, with a bowl of water it kicks over in the first hour.  A dog that you can never hope to control.  A dog, period, when no one in the family is going to be home for 10+ hours a day, 6-7 days a week.  I've lived places where Rottweilers, Pit Bulls, Dobermans, and Rhodesian Ridgebacks were the "style" for "macho men", and they'd bring them home to wives and children who could not handle them, at all.  

Men who called my dogs "yappy little dogs" then teased the dogs until they were bouncing off the walls.  I finally got myself a pair (a heck of a lot bigger than these men), and told them if they wanted to play with my dogs (being polite), take it out in the yard and both of you wear your sorry butts out.  Huh?  The men almost never take me up on it, deciding if they can't just tease and torture, it's not fun any more.

Grrrrrr.


----------



## Claire (Jul 7, 2012)

Sorry, hit a sore point!


----------



## Addie (Jul 7, 2012)

I hear ya loud and clear! I had a neighbor in Tacoma that trained dogs for bear hunting.  He did this knowing the dogs would be killed by the bears. "But that is the whole purpose. It's fun watching them fight." 

In the back of the building is an area where a lot of folks bring their dogs on their walks. There is one big burly man, must weigh at least 250 lbs. and he walks a teacup chihuahua. When the dog gets tired he picks her up and puts her in his pocket. Now that is my idea of a real man. He cares about life. He is willing to walk this dog that always has a pink bow on top of her head.


----------



## Claire (Jul 7, 2012)

I remember once, when I lived in Daytona Beach (home of two of the most huge biker rallies), seeing a little, cute dog that this big, burley biker was carrying around.  Had its own protected space on the back of his Harley.  Now, so many upscale, mid-life crisis professional are getting into the biker culture, but this wasn't him.  He was of the old biker culture.  But when I stopped to talk to him about his doggie, he just melted.  Took her wherever he goes.  She was a peke, and had obviously just been groomed (short haircut, clear skin (hard to acquire in Florida), clear eyed, and happy.  Didn't recognize her as a peke, because I'd never seen one with short hair.  Mom and I sat and adored her, and her scruffy owner, who obviously adored her.


----------



## Addie (Jul 7, 2012)

Claire said:


> I remember once, when I lived in Daytona Beach (home of two of the most huge biker rallies), seeing a little, cute dog that this big, burley biker was carrying around. Had its own protected space on the back of his Harley. Now, so many upscale, mid-life crisis professional are getting into the biker culture, but this wasn't him. He was of the old biker culture. But when I stopped to talk to him about his doggie, he just melted. Took her wherever he goes. She was a peke, and had obviously just been groomed (short haircut, clear skin (hard to acquire in Florida), clear eyed, and happy. Didn't recognize her as a peke, because I'd never seen one with short hair. Mom and I sat and adored her, and her scruffy owner, who obviously adored her.


 
Old bikers make the best pet owners. My SIL go to Laconia over the July 4th weekend every year for the rally. This year he brought the family dog Cosmo. He is a Westie. He made sure that he went to the groomer and had his Harley outfit on before they took off. He rides on the back of the Harley in a milk crate with a harness on. Even has a helmet with his ears sticking out. And of course his Harley hankerchief around his neck. 

A couple of years ago when SIL was so sick from chemo and radiation treatment, Cosmo never left his side. Just stayed there beside the bed. When he would feel better, Cosmo knew it and would jump up on the bed. He wouldn't even go out to the kitchen to eat. My daughter had to bring his food and water in the bedroom for him. The only time he would leave was to go outside for his daily walks. But he wouldn't walk too far away from the house. Did his thing and wanted to get right back to his spot next to the bed.


----------



## Claire (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh, I think our true friend animals (not the ones we toss in the yard to live, or buy for our kids who lose interest in 2 days) recognize when we are under weather.


----------



## Addie (Jul 7, 2012)

Claire said:


> Oh, I think our true friend animals (not the ones we toss in the yard to live, or buy for our kids who lose interest in 2 days) recognize when we are under weather.


 
When my kids were small I refused to have a dog in the house. I knew the kids wouldn't take care of it and I worked. I couldn't afford paying the vet or other expenses other than food. So no dog. They hated me for it, but I wasn't in a popularity contest.


----------



## Claire (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah, I lived pillar-to-post as a child, and Mom was extremely strict about who and when we could adopt a pet, because we never lived more than three years anywhere.  At the time I thought she was mean, but now I know how very right she was.  When I think of how many acquaintances we had who, over the years, adopted pets and then discarded them because they had to move ... well I know Mom was right.  Taking a pet, keeping it for as long as it amuses your kid, then discarding it?  Don't take it on if it isn't a true commitment.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 7, 2012)

Addie said:


> When my kids were small I refused to have a dog in the house. I knew the kids wouldn't take care of it and I worked. I couldn't afford paying the vet or other expenses other than food. So no dog. They hated me for it, but I wasn't in a popularity contest.



That was very sensible of you to do Addie 

Your kids may have been upset with you in the short term but in the long term very wise decision


----------



## Addie (Jul 7, 2012)

My youngest daughter (the one that died) would bring home all stray animals. I use to swear she would some day come home with a grizzly bear under one arm and an alligator under the other. She did bring home a an old stray cat once that was really hungry. I fed it and it never left until it died. One time she came home with an old sway back mare that was headed for the dog food pile. I stuck it in the pasture and bought a large bag of oats to give her every moring. I tried to tell my daughter that she was really old nd wa going to die. She didn't want to hear that. She finally died and my daugher was heart broken.


----------



## Addie (Jul 7, 2012)

Three of my kids now have a dog in their home. And they get good care.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 11, 2014)

Bump!

I cringe every time I see a chef on TV crack an egg on the side of a bowl or pan. Why? It is recommended to crack eggs on a flat surface to reduce the risk of any bacteria that could be on the shell in with the egg. I especially cringe after the TV chef has extolled the virtues of eggs from free-range hens. I also cringe when the TV chef separates the egg using his or her hands without having mentioned the need to wash your hands before doing so. I realize that editing takes place, but I wish they'd mention washing one's hands first. I do separate eggs by hand--works perfectly every time, but I always wash my hands before and after.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 11, 2014)

Okay, since you brought it up:

I cringe when cooking show hosts/chefs, smash garlic with a knife, and after so many years of watching cooking shows, NOT ONE has ever mentioned being careful how the knife is positioned.

I used a garlic press or minced my garlic before, so I decided to try the knife smashing technique and promptly cut my palm wide open!


----------



## Addie (Oct 11, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> Bump!
> 
> I cringe every time I see a chef on TV crack an egg on the side of a bowl or pan. Why? It is recommended to crack eggs on a flat surface to reduce the risk of any bacteria that could be on the shell in with the egg. I especially cringe after the TV chef has extolled the virtues of eggs from free-range hens. I also cringe when the TV chef separates the egg using his or her hands without having mentioned the need to wash your hands before doing so. I realize that editing takes place, but I wish they'd mention washing one's hands first. I do separate eggs by hand--works perfectly every time, but I always wash my hands before and after.



That's one reason I go through so many rolls of paper towels in the kitchen. I have one of these hands free soap dispensers and the roll of paper right next to it. And I make sure the towel gets a second use. Give the counter a quick swipe, wipe out the sink, etc. There was a time when I was constantly washing my hands that I was beginning to believe I had a compulsive action like I did when I had a broken bone. 

I used to separate the egg in my hand. Then I don't remember where, I had an egg separator given to me. (One more thing to wash!) They are fine provided the yolk isn't too big. My large eggs fit perfectly. Extra large, not so good. 

I can never get a bulb of garlic started. So I just smash it with the side of my cleaver. It falls apart real nice. I take the cloves I need and the rest go into the garlic holder. Then I use my garlic press/slicer. I no longer have enough strength in my hands to smash the cloves with the side of a knife and my hand.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 11, 2014)

Addie said:


> I used to separate the egg in my hand. Then I don't remember where, I had an egg separator given to me. (One more thing to wash!) They are fine provided the yolk isn't too big. My large eggs fit perfectly. Extra large, not so good.
> 
> =


SQUAWK! You think the yolk from my egg will fit in one of those!

NO WAY!

Love,
Myrtle


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 11, 2014)

Claire said:


> I remember once, when I lived in Daytona Beach (home of two of the most huge biker rallies), seeing a little, cute dog that this big, burley biker was carrying around. Had its own protected space on the back of his Harley. Now, so many upscale, mid-life crisis professional are getting into the biker culture, but this wasn't him. He was of the old biker culture. But when I stopped to talk to him about his doggie, he just melted. Took her wherever he goes. She was a peke, and had obviously just been groomed (short haircut, clear skin (hard to acquire in Florida), clear eyed, and happy. Didn't recognize her as a peke, because I'd never seen one with short hair. Mom and I sat and adored her, and her scruffy owner, who obviously adored her.


Where I used to live I used to see this tough looking 50-ish biker - all lived-in leathers with studs, chains, tattoos on every available bit of skin including "Love" and "Hate" on his fingers, ear-ring and other piercings and........ a Yorkshire terrier complete with red ribbon to keep its hair out of its eyes!


----------



## Addie (Oct 11, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> SQUAWK! You think the yolk from my egg will fit in one of those!
> 
> NO WAY!
> 
> ...



Of course not. We all know your eggs are very special.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 11, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> SQUAWK! You think the yolk from my egg will fit in one of those!
> 
> NO WAY!
> 
> ...


I picked up a nifty egg separator when we stopped at a pottery in Virginia. It fits a large egg with lots of room to spare, so Myrtle's eggs would fit. The little slit that looks like a lit-up smile is where you pour the white out, so the yolk just gets to come out the top. If it fits in, it will come out!

BTW, I had to hunt a little, but just to give credit properly, I found their website. The name of the pottery is "Blue Ridge Pottery". No one was around when we shopped. They operate on the honor system. Refreshing!

Edit: ACK! forgot the image!


----------

